# Review of the LotR movie trilogy



## Ealdwyn (Jun 2, 2020)

The Guardian have a regular series "The classic film I've never seen". 
This review comes from someone who has never read the book and (seemingly) has never heard of any of the characters (is that even possible?).
It's interesting that a lot of the things he likes best about the trilogy are those aspects that the book fans hate.

And “I am no man!” is a one-liner. Apparently. 😒


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for this. It goes directly into the "Just as We Thought" file.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 2, 2020)

I love the bit where LotR plagarised Star Wars
😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 2, 2020)

I'd say rather that PJ plagiarized LOTR.


----------



## Barliman (Jun 2, 2020)

Ealdwyn said:


> This review comes from someone who has never read the book and (seemingly) has never heard of any of the characters (is that even possible?).


That was my impression of a lot of reviews of the time.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 2, 2020)

Barliman said:


> That was my impression of a lot of reviews of the time.


Given that the book has been widely popular since .... well, maybe not since it was published, but at least since the early 70s, AND that it consistently comes near the top of lists of the "most popular novels of all time", AND that there were three major films made (whatever you might think of them), AND the thousands of memes and other references circulating online in the last 20 years, you would think that at least one or two of the main characters would be recognisable to him.


----------



## Tulukastaz (Jun 2, 2020)

If a review is on the guardian then I won't read it, especially if I'm "low on time".

I remember I was 9 yrs old when I saw the Fellowship of the Ring. Then I saw the rest obviously. I watched them many times and played the video games - tried to read the books but I didn't manage. When I was 20 yrs I stumbled upon LR pocket book, and opened it up in the middle, and entered (chapter: Journey to the Cross-Roads) the scene where Frodo says to Sam "Look Sam, the King has got a crown again!"
and I read from there to the end, and from start to there. Then I read the Hobbit. Unfinished Tales and Silmarillion. I've read some other stuff aswell.

In the movies version they've reversed it... Sam says to Frodo:
" Mr Frodo, look! The King has got a crown again. "

instead of what Frodo said to Sam:


> “ ‘Look, Sam!’ he cried, startled into speech. 'Look! The king has got a crown again!’ - About the Statue at the Cross-Roads, The Two Towers, Book IV, Journey to the Cross-Roads ”



So I guess the movies served its purpose both "good and bad" . . . the visuals is what might be useful (any art for that matter - painting, drawing).
Here is a picture of the Kings Crown, its a still from the motion picture, but the text is from the book... a bit like "best of both worlds".


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jun 2, 2020)

Ealdwyn said:


> The Guardian have a regular series "The classic film I've never seen".
> This review comes from someone who has never read the book and (seemingly) has never heard of any of the characters (is that even possible?).
> It's interesting that a lot of the things he likes best about the trilogy are those aspects that the book fans hate.
> 
> And “I am no man!” is a one-liner. Apparently. 😒



Thanks Ealdwyn, I'm still trying to get past the fact that this person never read any of the Professor's books and has never heard of any of the characters. I guess, he is no man...


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 2, 2020)

Tulukastaz said:


> So I guess the movies served its purpose both "good and bad" . . . the visuals is what might be useful (any art for that matter - painting, drawing).
> Here is a picture of the Kings Crown, its a still from the motion picture, but the text is from the book... a bit like "best of both worlds".
> 
> View attachment 7091


There are a lot of things wrong with the movies, but there are are lot of things that I really enjoy. Some of the visuals are superb, and a lot of that due to the work that artists such as Alan Lee and John Howe did on the movies. There are some scenes that seem to have been lifted straight out of my imagination, just as I imagined it. Better even.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 2, 2020)

I just read the review. So did Ando.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 2, 2020)

The two of you are much prettier than I expected, I must say.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 2, 2020)

Elthir said:


> I just read the review. So did Ando.


Then I recommend that you don't read the comments


----------



## Halasían (Jun 2, 2020)

Ealdwyn said:


> There are a lot of things wrong with the movies, but there are are lot of things that I really enjoy. Some of the visuals are superb, and a lot of that due to the work that artists such as Alan Lee and John Howe did on the movies. There are some scenes that seem to have been lifted straight out of my imagination, just as I imagined it. Better even.


Yes, the Shire especially they got right.


----------

